# Invitation to Lionfish Documentary Pre-release screening



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

The Emerald Coast Reef Association is pleased to host the pre-release screening of the new lionfish documentary "Reef Assassin" produced by Skyline Films.

Immediately after the film is over, there will be a Q & A session that will be filmed for a follow-up lionfish documentary. Participants in the Q & A will be asked to sign a release to possibly use the footage in the next LF documentary.

There are two showings. World Premiere:Niceville on Friday 19th and Pre-release Screening: Pensacola on the 20th

Click on the flier for more details. Admission is free and open to the public.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I like the addresses:

100 College Boulevard, Niceville 

and 

1000 College Boulevard, Pensacola.


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep, I noticed that too. At first I thought I had made a mistake.


----------

